# Melted Fuse



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking to see if anyone can point me in the right direction, I have a 1996 winnebago itasca sunrise where the front(windscreen) heater wasn't working, i located the fuse and changed it as it had blown, i put a correct amp replacement in but after driving for a short time i could smell burning, i looked at the fuses and the one i put in had totally melted, i dont really need the fan heater but would like to know if it is something that can be easily fixed. 

Thanks

William


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi William

Could there be a loose connection at the fuse holder causing it to arc and then melt

Alan H


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If the fuse is melting it suggests that you have a bad connection on the fuse holder so need the skills of an electrician to cut back the wire, re-make the ends and perhaps fit a new fuse holder.

Also cheep fuses get hot when running near their ratings, quality fuses don,t.

Take care

Clive


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Alan, i'll check that out, not had the winnie long so as yet dont know too much about it, going away for a short break next week, so will need to smuggle all the tools in so the good lady doesn't notice, cant think of anything better than a week exploring the motorhome.


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*fuse holder*

Well done guy,s, spot on re-loose connection, thanks for your help and speedy replies.

William


----------

